# Need some help?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Free Brisket !*

I am on a buddy's competition bbq team and sadly he's pcs'n to Hawaii next month. So I'm going the solo route next year and am in bad need of a cool new bbq name for my team. Anyone got any ideas on a cool sounding name ? Thanks ! To make it interesting I'll cook a free brisket in January for the winner if he's within 30 miles of Navarre. Only rule is the name can't be already used by another team. The forum will vote and pick the winner:thumbsup:


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Sauced up & Smokin'
OR
Serial Grillers


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Rack Hoes

or

Butt Lovers


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

How about an entire theme? I cranked up some old school heavy metal for this one:
Call it the War Pigs, and name your smoker the Iron Maiden. 
Q: "What do you wanna do with your life?"
A: "I Wanna Rack!"
a 4 meat combo would be the Four Horsemen. Once you win a few competitions, other teams will be Screamin' for Vengeance. 
You would definitely be smokin, just not in the boy's room.
Good luck,
sj1


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

The Panhandle Porkers:thumbup:


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Smoke em if you got em


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Any luck with a name for your team?


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

How about Navarre-B-Q?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not yet. I was going to call it My Butts Dont Stink BBQ. But feedback was horrible.lol


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ryan, if you ever need any help just let me know, would love to help out.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Smokin' Solo


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Code 7 Grinds ( mealtime eats )


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

CCC said:


> Ryan, if you ever need any help just let me know, would love to help out.


Reed, you can come cook with me anytime. I'm wanting to do smoking in the square this year in Pcola. If I can get a slot and work allows me, I'll be there. If you want to come your always welcome. just no sharing trade secrets to the competition! :whistling:Still need a kick butt name though.. Still offering a free brisket to anyone who comes up with a killer name !


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Trying for that brisket!! )) 

Rib One Out

One Cracker Smokin'

Notorious P-I-G


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Pig-in-Out BBQ
Smoke Stax BBQ
Hog Heaven BBQ
Got Smoke BBQ
Pigs & Butts BBQ
Keep us updated hope you find a good name.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Bark Master BBQ
The Hickory Hock
Smokey Slabs


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

NavarrBQ

Da Shizzle from da Grizzll (my Nizzle)


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Up in smoke
Smokin squad bbq


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hot racks and butts !

Juicy butts & Hot racks

BBB (beer, butts & brisket)


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Porky's Pit
Skipjack's BBQ
Rollin Smoke BBQ
Smoker in the front Porker in the rear 
No BS BBQ
Big Butts N Thick Cuts BBQ


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Smokin Hot Butts & Big Racks


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Mesquite Mystique
Okie Dokie Smokie


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

The Hickory Hog


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Can you tell us what kind of wood you use and if you cook both pork and beef or do you specialize in a certain cut or whole hog and do u just use dry rub or sauce too and is this strickly a mobile bbq outfit. This info may help in a more appropriate name for your bbq style  thanks:chef:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bone Suckin' BBQ
Child's Play BBQ
Smokin' & Stokin' BBQ


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

"Sticky Fingers" (that names probably already taken)
Dirty Fingers & Clean Bones
Dirty Fingers & Clean Plates
Sticky Fingers & Clean Bones
Sticky Fingers & Clean Plates


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

CreekLifeFL said:


> Can you tell us what kind of wood you use and if you cook both pork and beef or do you specialize in a certain cut or whole hog and do u just use dry rub or sauce too and is this strickly a mobile bbq outfit. This info may help in a more appropriate name for your bbq style  thanks:chef:


I do competition bbq. We cook meat in 4 categories. Chicken,ribs,pork,brisket. Hard to say what i specialize in. Every area has different expectations on flavor, so I have to change rubs and sauces a lot. Names kinda differ from bbq resteraunts. Example. Motley Que, All Sauced Up. 3 beers down. I'm going solo this year due to our current head cook is pcs'n to Hawaii next month


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Rubbed Down & Sauced Up


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

halo1 said:


> I do competition bbq. We cook meat in 4 categories. Chicken,ribs,pork,brisket. Hard to say what i specialize in. Every area has different expectations on flavor, so I have to change rubs and sauces a lot. Names kinda differ from bbq resteraunts. Example. Motley Que, All Sauced Up. 3 beers down. I'm going solo this year due to our current head cook is pcs'n to Hawaii next month


what kind of wood/woods do u use? If you don't mind saying.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Smokin' not Grilled
Smokin' Havoc BBQ
Dirty South BBQ
Southern by the Grill of God
Sweet Temptation BBQ
Pensacola Pig'n Out


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

CreekLifeFL said:


> what kind of wood/woods do u use? If you don't mind saying.


. 

I don't mind. I like seasoned pecan with a little cherry for brisket and pork. Chicken and ribs I like a lot of fruit woods(cherry,peach,apple) mixed with a little pecan.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Baby Got Back BBQ.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Get lit BBQ


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Well, see any names you like Halo?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Halo's BBQ

Here is a link to a smoker I recently built.
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum44/thread21015.html


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rjw615 said:


> Well, see any names you like Halo?


I like them all. Ii just haven't seen one that stands out yet. But I have horrible taste in names. So I'm going to let the forum pick the best name when this is over


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*bbq*

Smokin Good BBQ

sauced lite & smoked rite BBQ

barnyard meats BBQ

Eat Me BBQ


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Beefis and Butthead. That was my team's name, we aren't competing now. Not sure if they allow names to be copied.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

halo1 said:


> I like them all. Ii just haven't seen one that stands out yet. But I have horrible taste in names. So I'm going to let the forum pick the best name when this is over


Can you give us some more about you? Maybe cars / hobbies you life or what you do for a living etc that'll give us a theme to work with


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Smokes them all

born in the que S. A. 

Baby back stabbers

ribs for her pleasure


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Butt Buddies


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Beach Bums BBQ
Gulf Coast BBQ
Shoreline BBQ
Paradise BBQ
Panhandles Finest Butts & Racks


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Couple more from a neighbor.

Half-Lit BBQ
All Lit up BBQ

And I thought these up today.
Beaching BBQ
Alway's Beaching BBQ. Because my wife beaches that I cook to much bbq. Lol:whistling:

What are some of ya'lls favorites so far? I will compile y'all's top 5 for a vote on Sunday. Brisket will be cooked end of Dec or early January depending on my work schedule. And we do have a few 1st place calls in brisket this year!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And butt buddies ain't happening ! Ha ha !


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

You should pick your top 5-10 and list them then we can vote.
Just a thought.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Some more...
Yaba Daba Que
Squeal of Approval BBQ
Moonswiners BBQ
Shigs-In-Pit BBQ


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Swine and Dandy
Swine mile road BBQ 
Butt n brisket BBQ


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

halo1 said:


> And butt buddies ain't happening ! Ha ha !


Lmao!!! Got your attention, didn't it?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

How about...

Everything Butt...BBQ


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Rollin' Coal
B.Y.O.B.-B.B.Q. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Ok I went over board LOL:no: But im sure there will be some good spin off's of these names. Come on Brisket:thumbup:
*Boars & Pork-stars BBQ

Panhandle Boar House BBQ

 BBQ UNIVERSITY 

Boar'n Around BBQ

 Smoke Meat Tender BBQ

Blow'n Smoke BBQ

 Smoked ur Butts BBQ

Smokin'pork-stars

 Chain Smokers BBQ

Sho Nuff BBQ

 Kick'n ur Butts BBQ

Kick'n ur Ashes BBQ

 Kick'n ur Ash BBQ

Smokin ur Ash BBQ

 Big Racks & Hot Ashes BBQ

Poke it Stoke it & Smoke it BBQ

 Ash Face BBQ

Ash Holes BBQ

 Tender Butts & Hot Ashes BBQ

Victory Lane BBQ

 Limp Brisket BBQ

Pork'n Fun BBQ

 Black Butts and White Ashes BBQ

All Fired Up & Smoke'n BBQ*


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Kill 'em n grill 'em bbq


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Reel Sick said:


> Ok I went over board LOL:no: But im sure there will be a some good spin off's of these names. Come on Brisket:thumbup:
> *Boars & Pork-stars BBQ
> 
> Panhandle Boar House BBQ
> ...


I think "Stoke It & Smoke It" is a cool one


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Red Solo Cook; The Lonesome Saucier; The Single Smoker; One Guy, One Grille; Grilla Gorilla; Eat My Meat. Good luck with a name and I hope you have a great season next year. If the winner needs help eating their brisket, send me a PM. O*D*W


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Red Solo Cook; The Lonesome Saucier; The Single Smoker; One Guy, One Grille; Grilla Gorilla; Eat My Meat. Good luck with a name and I hope you have a great season next year. If the winner needs help eating their brisket, send me a PM. O*D*W


I really like The Lonesome Saucier. Good job.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

buttlovers


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

2 Grills and A Butt

Meat up or Shut up


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Reel Sick said:


> Ok I went over board LOL:no: But im sure there will be some good spin off's of these names. Come on Brisket:thumbup:
> *Boars & Pork-stars BBQ*
> 
> *Panhandle Boar House BBQ*
> ...


I like the Kicking your Ash name. I'm gonna shorten it to Kicking Ash BBQ. it will make the final 5 or 10 for the forum to vote on Sunday


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Smokin Q!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

eat my meat…..hands down!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Ok I don't need the throw pillow this time, im not going over board this time lol.:thumbup:
Smokin 4 Fun BBQ
Porkn' 4 Fun BBQ
Like halo1 said, heres a play on that 
Kick Ash BBQ


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, what have you came up with Halo?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Flashback Grill....Cooking that takes you back to how Grandpa did it...."


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Did you find your top 5 for the members to vote on?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, work has been crazy today. I will get a top five poll up by tomorrow night.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Still having problems picking the last 2. Hope to have it done soon.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Smothered in Smoke BBQ
BBQ Therapy
Ash & Racks BBQ
Pigs Ash BBQ
Smothered ur' Butts BBQ


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What is the word, halo1? You pick your name yet? O*D*W


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Reel Sick! His name pulled ahead at the end. I'll pm you on coordinating the brisket delivery date and time. And it will be a whole packer. The biggest I can find!


----------

